

Stern Talk from Chief of FCC on Open Net - slyv
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/business/media/fcc-chairman-says-broadband-competition-is-lacking.html?mabReward=RI%3A1&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&region=Footer&module=Recommendation&src=recg&pgtype=Blogs

======
jqm
“Let me be clear,” he said.

What is it with these guys and that phrase? Obama and John Kerry say it all
the time as well. Unneeded phrase that, to me, indicates deception.

